# AR-15 Speed loader



## GlennsGrandson (Jan 29, 2012)

I saw this on Facebook today. Looks very handy if you are going to reload several clips at home, but maybe not the best for field operation (although maybe good for a prairie dog setup in the field). For those of you the have reloaded these clips before it can be taxing on your fingers. This seems much easier to just lay the ammunition out and horse them into the clip. I haven't found any on our site yet so I figured that I'd share this video. My shop is still packed away in storage until August unfortunately. If someone would work out the plan for me that be great!  Happy sawing and shooting!


----------



## pjones46 (Mar 1, 2011)

Looks like it would be usefull. Thanks for the tip.


----------



## bonesbr549 (Jan 1, 2010)

Wow, I like it. I'm going to make one for my boy. He's in the service.


----------



## leper65 (Apr 1, 2015)

That's pretty slick!


----------



## CorporalWilly (Jan 7, 2008)

I'm studying the internet videos of it on YouTube. Easy enough to make but I don't have a band saw yet. I'm also modeling it with my professional SolidWorks CAD program. I'll post it if and when I get to finish it. It is better than one at a time.


----------

